# Facebook plugin has died



## Roscoe17 (May 25, 2013)

More than willing to remove and reinstall, but no idea how.  Not sure if the current one is one that came with Lightroom or a third party (so dead I can get no info from it).  Does Lightroom ship with one?

Can some one point me to the most current facebook plugin?

Thanks


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 25, 2013)

Jeffrey's one is the one I'd recommend, just because he's so quick to keep it up to date, even if you don't need the extra features it offers.  http://regex.info/blog/lightroom-goodies/facebook

LR does ship with one too - which LR version are you using?  Still on 3.3 as per your profile or have you updated since then?


----------



## Roscoe17 (Jun 1, 2013)

It magically started working again.  Buttons that were gray'ed out suddenly worked.  Odd.

Thanks


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 1, 2013)

Don't you just love magically self-fixing bugs!


----------



## LouieSherwin (Jun 2, 2013)

There have been a number of reports on Jeffery's Facebook plugin site with problems connecting. They seem to intermittent. It could be related.

-louie


----------



## donoreo (Jun 8, 2013)

My FB plugin died too.  It cannot connect properly.  I removed authorization and re-added.  I cannot upload any photos or get album data anymore.


----------

